# Lindberg's 1915 Ford Model T Coupelet



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Found this 1/32 scale Lindberg kit (#72147) of a 1915 Ford Model T Coupelet for five dollars at a Tuesday Morning store. While I don't specifically collect 1/32 scale models, the box art on the package and the subject matter appealed to me, so I bought it with some reservations. Now, I'm wondering if this was a good idea. The thought of a bad kit with very few parts, unrealistic modeling and crummy instructions would make me want to return it immediately. 

Has anyone built this kit and what would be your impressions of it? 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I haven't built that kit, but this site gave it a fairly good review.

In any case, even if it's a crappy kit, you're only out five bucks.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to complain about a $5.00 model? That's like what...a few beer cans returned to the bottle depot? 

According to the review, you got a pretty nice kit there! Open it up and have a look inside.


----------

